# Water resistant t-shirt?



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

o_o........ you damn west coasters... 

wear a softshell ... or quit falling. double


----------



## eastoakland (Mar 1, 2011)

BliND KiNK said:


> o_o........ you damn west coasters...
> 
> wear a softshell ... or quit falling. double


I knew the quit falling response was coming. I'm not falling, not well that much. It's one in a while when something unexpected happens and I have to put a hand down. The shirt ends up catching spray. Softshells look lame.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

thin hoodie?
or a baselayer shirt


----------



## sketcheroo (Dec 29, 2010)

Grab a shirt and wash and spray it in Nikwax?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I have the Burton Tech Polo and Burton Tech long sleeve tee, they are both great for warmer days and I have not had any problems with them getting wet.

Burton Tech Polo | Burton Snowboards


Burton Tech Long Sleeve Tee | Burton Snowboards


----------



## eastoakland (Mar 1, 2011)

Rufus said:


> I have the Burton Tech Polo and Burton Tech long sleeve tee, they are both great for warmer days and I have not had any problems with them getting wet.
> 
> Burton Tech Polo | Burton Snowboards
> 
> ...


Cool thanks for this. How does the long sleeve fit? Someone said a medium was huge in a review i read.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

quit falling and you wont have a problem


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh... I meant a soft shell hoody... like yeah they look like regular hoodies... hahaha


----------



## ginofultano (Feb 28, 2011)

volcom has a flannel looking shirt that looks like it would repel water pretty decently. I think its called the "western shirt"


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Dont fall x2 OR Dont wear a shirt


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

You can always count on me to state the obvious... uhm.. yeah water resistant shirt... if you are getting wet enough to constitute needing to stay warm you should probably wear a damn jacket.. if you are just that hell bent on spending money, whaaatever... throw some my way I'll buy a gore tex jacket.. and I don't even want one... I don't fall that much unless I'm throwing down the sick shit.


----------

